
Rebooting Germany – Where Europe's most powerful economy is falling behind - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-germany-digital-gap/special-report-rebooting-germany-where-europes-most-powerful-economy-is-falling-behind-idUSKBN1JL0YT
======
Anita_kiss
A bit inaccurate. Deutsche Telekom AG owns the majority of the Infrastructure
and outright refuses to invest in it. Why should they? For them its simply not
lucrative to install fiber for a place like Brandenburg with a population
density of 84 people/ Km²

The Goverment tried to fix it by forcing the Telekom to allow other companies
to use their lines. So now you can chose who you pay for your internet access
thats served over 50 year old copper (Not even an exaggeration for some parts)

The Telekom still decides what, if anything, happends to the lines. There is a
constant haggle between goverment and Telekom where the goverment is basically
begging the Telekom to invest in the infrastructure.

The Telekom doesnt want to and tries to find cheap workarounds (vectoring)
that simply don't cut it and also damages the competition. As long as they can
serve overpriced Internet they are happy.

Now that the problem has been ignored for several decades it has become too
expensive and complicated.

This is the prime example for what happends when you privatize a vital part of
your infrastructure and hand it to a profit oriented company. But that does
not stop people from wanting to privatize roads and water too.

